# Cold smoke cheese in u.d.s



## blucmal (Jun 10, 2020)

Is it safe to cold smoke cheese in a u.d.s that has previously been used for meat? I have an amazen smoker and a clean rack to use..


----------



## forktender (Jun 10, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY!!! 

I use my UDS as a cold smoker all the time, open all the air vents to max opening and let'er rip.
If your tube or maze goes out place a fan in front of one of your air inlets or crack the lid a touch.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2020)

Use saw dust instead of pellets. It burns cooler and cleaner.

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Jun 10, 2020)

10-4 good buddy. You can smoke on your Weber.


----------



## forktender (Jun 11, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Use saw dust instead of pellets. It burns cooler and cleaner.
> 
> Chris


This!!!

I make dust by adding a cup of hot water to a 2 1/2 gallon bucket of Lumberjack pellets then dry them in the oven on a few cookie sheets at 200* overnight.


----------



## blucmal (Jun 27, 2020)

4kg cheddar. Wondering after being smoked will cheese continue to age? I make cheese and have a cave/fridge..


----------



## dr k (Jun 28, 2020)

blucmal said:


> 4kg cheddar. Wondering after being smoked will cheese continue to age? I make cheese and have a cave/fridge..


Yes. This is a great thread.  Mr T is no longer on SMF to respond if you have questions for him. 




__





						Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View
					

1                  1                                      A piece and slices of three-year-old smoked cheddar       Mr.T’s        “Smoked Cheese, From Go to Show”      Those of us who smoke cheese enjoy that little something extra, and smoking cheese is fun and easy to do.  Hard...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

